# Pensacola Beach Pier 8/3/18



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Word of the day for me...S-K-U-N-K-E-D.

I worked up 5he first king of the day on a big fresh dead LY, nice fish, 25 to 30. He charged it, backed off, charged it, back off...nailed it. Freespooled him and then jacked...he turned it loose. Reel up the slack....he nails it again, freespool it again...line stops and goes slack. Crank up my slack, which brings the bait back up...he nails it again...then drops it and swims off, satisfied he killed it.

Short time later, short flip a live LY out. King runs under it, then explodes on it. Drop the line off my finger and freespool...then the line goes slack. Crack up an empty hook and leader.

King number 3 shows up under a brined 7 inch silver mullet. Tries slamming it, runs into the leader and takes off with the leader in his mouth, mullet AND hook trailing along as an afterthought. Looked like the mullet was chasing the king.

Next king slams a dead LY, spits, circles, slams it again, spits and fired up coming back for it. Blacktip sharks come at the bait from 5 directions....king says " see ya" and left headed south.

Flipper then shows up with friends and spent the next 5 hours patrolling the pier. I had 2 more hits from kings and 1 from a tarpon after that.

There were some tarpon hooked up and a few Spanish.


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Ouch!! Do you have a pacemaker?😂😂. Sounds like a composite of my last 5 trips to the pier (City, PCB) Thanks for the report. That's why we call it "fishing" not "catching". Were there no cigs harmed or killed on this trip? LOL. Again, thanks for the report. There haven't been many lately.


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

Sounds a lot like my Monday in PCB....


----------

